# Where is that roll tide asshole?



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2018)

We're gonna kick your ass!






Payback's gonna be a bitch!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2018)

I think Alabama is going to have a hard time against the Citadel


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> We're gonna kick your ass!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you talking about me?   I'm right here. 

Notre Dame is going to kick Bama's ass??    LMAO!!    In your dreams!   You struggled against Vandy.  Ball State gave you a game.   Bama will roll over you like last time.

Ok, so you are beating FL State.  But then, who hasn't?  They are 4-5.  VA Tech did, and VA Tech has turned out to be terrible.

But you know who else beat the Seminoles?   And held them to 7 points?    Syracuse.  Focus on them first, then come talk about playing with the big boys.  If the top 4 teams win out, you won't even get to line up against the Crimson Tide.   Clemson will have you for lunch.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2018)

Oh, and Bama just held the #4 team and the #18 scoreless in the last 2 games.   No one has scored on Bama since the 3rd Qtr on Oct 20th.   Meanwhile, the Tide has scored 53 points in the last 2 games (against ranked opponents).


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 10, 2018)

The Citadel is coming off an upset victory over mighty Samford today
Alabama is ripe for an upset next week and are not prepared for a team like Citadel


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The Citadel is coming off an upset victory over mighty Samford today
> Alabama is ripe for an upset next week and are not prepared for a team like Citadel


Alabama is playing Citadel to get ready for Clemson in the National Championship game.  I expect similar outcomes for both Citadal and Clemson against Bama.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Citadel is coming off an upset victory over mighty Samford today
> ...



Regardless of how well Bama has played all season, Clemson makes me nervous.   But I like what you said.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Being a Clemson grad, I hope Clemson beats Bama (assuming that game happens).  However, I don't see the same Clemson team that struggled in the red zone against BC having much of a chance against Bama.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Citadel is coming off an upset victory over mighty Samford today
> ...


Exactly

Bama is looking past the Citadel
They are ripe for a butt kicking


----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> We're gonna kick your ass!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One game at a time. Don't sleep on Cuse.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



They've beaten Bama before.  And that D-line is a monster.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Bama's Cheer Leading Squad could beat The Citadel.  Them girls are in shape damnit!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Are you talking about me?   I'm right here.
> 
> Notre Dame is going to kick Bama's ass??    LMAO!!    In your dreams!   You struggled against Vandy.  Ball State gave you a game.   Bama will roll over you like last time.
> 
> ...


You're god-damn right I'm talking about you.  Payback's a bitch.  There is only one thing better than winning._*..............revenge!*_


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2018)

Boy, am I going to look like a genius when the Citadel beats Alabama


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> One game at a time. Don't sleep on Cuse.


And we still have to play SC.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Boy, am I going to look like a genius when the Citadel beats Alabama


I dunno, the Wittaker DOJ might investigate you for football fraud.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

Fuck bama!  Fuck the SEC!  Fuck all those corn-fed dickboys who couldn't spell "cat" if you spotted them the 'c' and the 'a'.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about me?   I'm right here.
> ...



Keep talking.  You have between now and the actual game to talk shit.    You know, just like the Irish fans did last time.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Fuck bama!  Fuck the SEC!  Fuck all those corn-fed dickboys who couldn't spell "cat" if you spotted them the 'c' and the 'a'.



If cliches is all you have, I'll wait until Notre Dame is actually IN the playoffs to keep talking.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Keep talking.  You have between now and the actual game to talk shit.    You know, just like the Irish fans did last time.


What do you expect us to do?  We drink, we fight, then go ask God for forgiveness.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> If cliches is all you have, I'll wait until Notre Dame is actually IN the playoffs to keep talking.


Who's the biggest star to ever come out of Alabama?  Nameth?  We have Montana?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 11, 2018)

Clemson vs Alabama


Bears vs Patriots


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > If cliches is all you have, I'll wait until Notre Dame is actually IN the playoffs to keep talking.
> ...



Clemson has the fridge..


.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Clemson has the fridge..
> 
> 
> .


He was a novelty.  But was sure fun to watch.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Clemson vs Alabama
> 
> 
> Bears vs Patriots


Which Bears/Patriots?  '85 Super Bowl or the one coming up?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Clemson vs Alabama
> ...


85 Super Bowl was a smack down


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> 85 Super Bowl was a smack down


It was a rape.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 85 Super Bowl was a smack down
> ...



Never forget the terror in Tony Easons eyes


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > If cliches is all you have, I'll wait until Notre Dame is actually IN the playoffs to keep talking.
> ...



Comparing historical athletes in the NFL is meaningless.   Notre Dame has won how many national championships in the last decade?  Two decades?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Comparing historical athletes in the NFL is meaningless.   Notre Dame has won how many national championships in the last decade?  Two decades?


I hate Alabama so much, here's my fantasy game:

_*Crimson Tide vs the Rams*_​


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Never forget the terror in Tony Easons eyes


You remember that?  It was the same look Dwayne Bobbick had, when he got hit by Larry Holmes. Shear terror.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

The only thing I like about Alabama, is the way Forest Gump pronounced the name.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


>


How dare you bundle AC/DC and the Tide!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Comparing historical athletes in the NFL is meaningless.   Notre Dame has won how many national championships in the last decade?  Two decades?
> ...


Why would you want the Rams to lose that game.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Why would you want the Rams to lose that game.


Alright, that's one.  Two more and we go to a "war footing".


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> The only thing I like about Alabama, is the way Forest Gump pronounced the name.



Hate all you want.   As long as Saban is head coach, we will be a powerhouse.   

Lots of people talk about wanting Bama to lose.  And we do lose.   Just not as often as the rest of the college teams.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I like about Alabama, is the way Forest Gump pronounced the name.
> ...


The only thing I care about, is that you lose to us.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



I honestly don't see that happening.  I don't think ND's defense can stop us and I don't think ND's offense will be able to do much against the Bama defense.

If it gets into a battle of field goals, you have a good chance.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 12, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> I honestly don't see that happening.  I don't think ND's defense can stop us and I don't think ND's offense will be able to do much against the Bama defense.
> 
> If it gets into a battle of field goals, you have a good chance.


But we're Notre fucking Dame!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 12, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly don't see that happening.  I don't think ND's defense can stop us and I don't think ND's offense will be able to do much against the Bama defense.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2018)

And just like that, ND is in the playoffs.

Get ready.   You'll have to play Clemson before you get a shot at The Crimson Tide!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 25, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> And just like that, ND is in the playoffs.
> 
> Get ready.   You'll have to play Clemson before you get a shot at The Crimson Tide!!


USC had a good shot to beat them.  They folded under heavy blitz.  LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 25, 2018)

The Irish aren't going to beat Clemson.  I watched some of both games.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Irish aren't going to beat Clemson.  I watched some of both games.



It looks like it will be Clemson v. Alabama.   Again.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 25, 2018)

Alabama will beat Notre Dame, The Irish cannot hold back the Tide.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 25, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > If cliches is all you have, I'll wait until Notre Dame is actually IN the playoffs to keep talking.
> ...


Montana? Didn’t he play like 40 years ago? Your last national championship was 30 years ago? 

Ancient history seems to be Notre Dame’s strong suit.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 25, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Montana? Didn’t he play like 40 years ago? Your last national championship was 30 years ago?
> 
> Ancient history seems to be Notre Dame’s strong suit.


12-0 ain't ancient history.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 25, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Alabama will beat Notre Dame, The Irish cannot hold back the Tide.
> ...


LOL

They just almost lose to USC..............


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Alabama will beat Notre Dame, The Irish cannot hold back the Tide.
> ...



LMAO!!    It will be just like last time, except maybe worse.   

But, like I said, you have to get by Clemson before you get a shot at Bama.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Right?


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 25, 2018)

Clam down boys!  Its just a game.

Go Tigers!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Clam down boys!  Its just a game.
> 
> Go Tigers!



Clemson tigers?    Clemson is the only team that scares me.  The D-line is the best in college football this year, and the coach knows how to play against Alabama.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 25, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Montana? Didn’t he play like 40 years ago? Your last national championship was 30 years ago?
> ...



Big deal the Tide are 12-0 and you brought up a QB that played decades ago, no one else. 

You know what isn’t ancient history? Alabama’s five titles since 2009 and three straight trips in the last three years playing in a National Championship game.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 25, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Alabama will beat Notre Dame, The Irish cannot hold back the Tide.
> ...



You have to get by Clemson and that isn’t going to happen. It won’t be rape, it will be another wanna be Alabama season for the Crying Irish.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 25, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Clam down boys!  Its just a game.
> ...



My thoughts exactly they seem to be the only team to stop the Crimson Tide.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



You know what else isn't ancient history?   The 42-14 beatdown in January of 2013.   Notre Dame fans talked a lot of shit before that game too.   I remember hearing that Manti Te'o was going to wreck Eddie Lacey and TJ Yeldon.    Didn't quite work out that way.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



I think Georgia will give us a good game.   But Clemson is the big threat.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 27, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


But Notre Dame had Rudy


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Rudy! Rudy! Rudy!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 29, 2018)

Since the OP title mention the Crimson Tide, here is a fun stat.

The SEC's leaders in yards per catch:
1. Seth Williams, Auburn - 19.96
2. Jerry Jeudy, Alabama - 19.27
3. Jaylen Waddle, Alabama - 18.65
4. DeVonta Smith, Alabama - 18.44
5. Irv Smith Jr., Alabama - 17.51
6. Henry Ruggs III, Alabama - 17.31


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> They just almost lose to USC..............


SC is our arch enemy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> LMAO!!    It will be just like last time, except maybe worse.
> 
> But, like I said, you have to get by Clemson before you get a shot at Bama.


Payback's going to be a bitch, you crimson creep.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Big deal the Tide are 12-0 and you brought up a QB that played decades ago, no one else.
> 
> You know what isn’t ancient history? Alabama’s five titles since 2009 and three straight trips in the last three years playing in a National Championship game.


This game will be played by the Book.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> You have to get by Clemson and that isn’t going to happen. It won’t be rape, it will be another wanna be Alabama season for the Crying Irish.


We're going to F'em in the A.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> You know what else isn't ancient history?   The 42-14 beatdown in January of 2013.   Notre Dame fans talked a lot of shit before that game too.   I remember hearing that Manti Te'o was going to wreck Eddie Lacey and TJ Yeldon.    Didn't quite work out that way.


Leave Manti alone.  He thought he was having girlfriend problems.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> But Notre Dame had Rudy


Rudy was vertically challenged.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Rudy! Rudy! Rudy!


How would you like a little Kermit Washington?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

The elephant is going to have Bull dog for lunch in a few hours.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 1, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...



And auburn or LSU are the Tide's arch enemy.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 1, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!    It will be just like last time, except maybe worse.
> ...



First, beat Clemson.  Then we will talk.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 1, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You have to get by Clemson and that isn’t going to happen. It won’t be rape, it will be another wanna be Alabama season for the Crying Irish.
> ...



LMAO!   Such bravado.   No, Bama is gonna steal the pot of gold.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 1, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > You know what else isn't ancient history?   The 42-14 beatdown in January of 2013.   Notre Dame fans talked a lot of shit before that game too.   I remember hearing that Manti Te'o was going to wreck Eddie Lacey and TJ Yeldon.    Didn't quite work out that way.
> ...



His problem was that he dreamed he had a girlfriend.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 1, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> The elephant is going to have Bull dog for lunch in a few hours.



Georgia worries me more than Notre Dame, thats for sure.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> And auburn or LSU are the Tide's arch enemy.


Uh oh, someone is losing!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> LMAO!   Such bravado.   No, Bama is gonna steal the pot of gold.


We're gonna Bobby Knight your ass.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> His problem was that he dreamed he had a girlfriend.


Or used his left hand and acted like he was on a first date.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > But Notre Dame had Rudy
> ...


Also talently challenged


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The elephant is going to have Bull dog for lunch in a few hours.
> ...


UGA is taking it to them


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

Georgia is hungry.............ouch


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Also talently challenged


God, I hate that name!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

Georgia has been busting Tua up............He's limping a lot.......Not looking good.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Georgia worries me more than Notre Dame, thats for sure.


Now that they're up by two touchdowns.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Georgia worries me more than Notre Dame, thats for sure.
> ...


Nah..........he was worried before the game..........

Tua been walking wounded most of the season...........it's showing.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Nah..........he was worried before the game..........
> 
> Tua been walking wounded most of the season...........it's showing.


Now he just threw another interception.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah..........he was worried before the game..........
> ...


2nd one for that guy..........He's playing center field and burning Tua........Georgia brought their A game...........that's for sure.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

The only Samoan that was a good quarterback was Plunkett.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> 2nd one for that guy..........He's playing center field and burning Tua........Georgia brought their A game...........that's for sure.


And we're gonna F that A.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

BOOM.......TD ........Roll Tide.......


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 1, 2018)

*ROLL TIDE!!!*


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 1, 2018)

_*ROLL TIDE!!!*_


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 1, 2018)

_*ROLL TIDE!!!*_


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 1, 2018)

*ROLL TIDE!!!*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

TUA playing injured............Now he's out........they folded the bad leg..........

He's been wounded all year.......Hurt's who had an operation not long ago another wounded player coming in.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2018)

Tide just tied it up


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Tide just tied it up


If we have to rely on a kick to win the game we are screwed.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

35 to 28 Alabama Wins.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 1, 2018)

*ROLL TIDE!!!

35-28!!!    UNDEFEATED AND SEC CHAMPIONS!!!!*


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 1, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> The only Samoan that was a good quarterback was Plunkett.



So you're saying Tua isn't a good QB?    LMAO!!!   Well you make 1 person in the country who thinks so.  

Shame that a QB who isn't any good will win the Heisman!


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 1, 2018)

Assuming Clemson beats Pitt, Looks like Bama will play Oklahoma in Semi-Final.

Well, there is still Ohio State, but they are nuts.

I am  kind of glad that 2 sec teams will not be in the playoffs......even though Ga may may very well deserve to stay in the top 4.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 1, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Assuming Clemson beats Pitt, Looks like Bama will play Oklahoma in Semi-Final.
> 
> Well, there is still Ohio State, but they are nuts.
> 
> I am  kind of glad that 2 sec teams will not be in the playoffs......even though Ga may may very well deserve to stay in the top 4.



They certainly deserve to be above Ohio State.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 1, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming Clemson beats Pitt, Looks like Bama will play Oklahoma in Semi-Final.
> ...


Ga went toe to toe with Bama, but got outpointed in the late rounds.  Bama didn't win by knockout like in the other Bama games this season.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> *ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> 35-28!!!    UNDEFEATED AND SEC CHAMPIONS!!!!*


Congratulations

They showed why they are the class of college football


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


That fake punt killed them


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 1, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Georgia played an amazing game.   They were ahead or tied until there was only 1:40 left in the game.   I would imagine they will get some votes for the #4 spot in the playoffs.  I think Oklahoma will be the one playing, but Georgia showed they are a top level team.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 1, 2018)

And another amazing facet of tonights game is the QB story.

In January, in that same building and against the same team, Jalen Hurts was benched in favor of Tua.   Tua blew everyone's mind as a true freshman.

When the 2018 season came around, everyone knew Tua would be the starting QB.   But Hurts stayed.  He supported Tua.  He played in mop up and in a few special plays.  But mostly it was the Tua show.   Until Tua went down in the 4th quarter.

Then Hurts came in and won the game.  Both QBs have a lot of class.   It shows what happens when a group of young men become part of something greater.  Become a true team.

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> So you're saying Tua isn't a good QB?    LMAO!!!   Well you make 1 person in the country who thinks so.
> 
> Shame that a QB who isn't any good will win the Heisman!


He's a wide out playing quarterback.  And he's got a bad wheel.  He's a mulatto Bobby Douglas.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> And another amazing facet of tonights game is the QB story.
> 
> In January, in that same building and against the same team, Jalen Hurts was benched in favor of Tua.   Tua blew everyone's mind as a true freshman.
> 
> ...


The only reason Alabama won that game was due to the rampant voter fraud in Georgia.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Georgia played an amazing game.   They were ahead or tied until there was only 1:40 left in the game.   I would imagine they will get some votes for the #4 spot in the playoffs.  I think Oklahoma will be the one playing, but Georgia showed they are a top level team.


For the last quarter and a half, Georgia played not to lose, so they lost.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

'Bama's future.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 2, 2018)

Notre Dame will not survive Clemson..........LOL

and given the wounded on Alabama.......they probably will not either.........I'm a realist.......key players are hurt........


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

You know what I think?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Notre Dame will not survive Clemson..........LOL
> 
> and given the wounded on Alabama.......they probably will not either.........I'm a realist.......key players are hurt........


If Alabama thinks Georgia hits hard...

...Clemson's our little bitch!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> You know what I think?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

I never knew Bear Bryant coached the Spurs?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > So you're saying Tua isn't a good QB?    LMAO!!!   Well you make 1 person in the country who thinks so.
> ...



A wideout?    LMAO!!

His career stats include passing for 3,825 yards, 47 TDs and 4 interceptions.
Ian Book, by comparison, has passed for 2,924 yards, 23 TDs and 10 interceptions.

Tua's QB rating for the 2018 season is 212.5.  Book's QB rating for the 2018 season is 162.5.

As far as rushing, Tua has had 72 attempts for 344 yards (4.8 yards per carry) and 7 TDs.
Book has rushed 144 times for 456 yards (3.9 yards per carry) and 4 TDs.

What you attempt to denigrate has outplayed ND's QB by a good margin.

Oh, and Tua accomplished those stats without taking a snap in the 4th quarter of the first 8 games.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And another amazing facet of tonights game is the QB story.
> ...



I see you run out of arguments so you just babble nonsense?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


>


This is what it is going to be for Alabama in our 4th quarter...


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Georgia played an amazing game.   They were ahead or tied until there was only 1:40 left in the game.   I would imagine they will get some votes for the #4 spot in the playoffs.  I think Oklahoma will be the one playing, but Georgia showed they are a top level team.
> ...



You think Notre Dame's defense could have stopped Hurts?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> I see you run out of arguments so you just babble nonsense?


Just sayin...

...you have no future with an FOB quarterback.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Wishful thinking.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> You think Notre Dame's defense could have stopped Hurts?


You think Alabama can play by the Book?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Wishful thinking.


You didn't even watch the video.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> A wideout?    LMAO!!
> 
> His career stats include passing for 3,825 yards, 47 TDs and 4 interceptions.
> Ian Book, by comparison, has passed for 2,924 yards, 23 TDs and 10 interceptions.
> ...


So he doesn't know how to finish?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I see you run out of arguments so you just babble nonsense?
> ...



FOB Quarterback?  No idea what that means.

But we have won 5 national championships in the last 10 years.   The last time the Irish won a national championship was in 1988.   They made it to the game for the natty a few years ago.  But they were soundly humiliated by the Tide.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> I never knew Bear Bryant coached the Spurs?


Remind me of this


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wishful thinking.
> ...



Nope.   I didn't.   It is just trolling.   I am big fan of Kinison, but it is not about football.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

Don't want to go off topic, but I have to mention...

...Aqib Talib comes back today!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > A wideout?    LMAO!!
> ...



Would you leave your starting QB in when you are ahead by 20 points?  That would be stupid.

He finished against LSU, MS State, and auburn.   Did pretty well too.  And all 3 of those have good defenses.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Remind me of this


I was watching Bryant but hearing Popovich.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Would you leave your starting QB in when you are ahead by 20 points?  That would be stupid.
> 
> He finished against LSU, MS State, and auburn.   Did pretty well too.  And all 3 of those have good defenses.


Yeah, but we have God on our side!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Remind me of this
> ...


I was watching the dumb ass questions the reporter was asking...........LOL

Coach you have 2 turn overs....how do you plan to deal with it.......

LOL

Stop turning the ball over.....


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Nope.   I didn't.   It is just trolling.   I am big fan of Kinison, but it is not about football.


What are you talking about?  That's what 'bama is going to get in the 4th quarter.

'troll tide.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.   I didn't.   It is just trolling.   I am big fan of Kinison, but it is not about football.
> ...


Clemson is going to walk all over you.............LOL


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> I was watching the dumb ass questions the reporter was asking...........LOL
> 
> Coach you have 2 turn overs....how do you plan to deal with it.......
> 
> ...


Coach, what is it going to take to win?

Finish with more points than they do.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Clemson is going to walk all over you.............LOL


Now its on!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching the dumb ass questions the reporter was asking...........LOL
> ...


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Would you leave your starting QB in when you are ahead by 20 points?  That would be stupid.
> ...



God didn't help you the last time we played you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 2, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


LOL

They prayed please let this game be over...........and by the Grace of God the game finally ended..........ending the ass whooping.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> God didn't help you the last time we played you.


So HE threw the dog a bone.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> They prayed please let this game be over...........and by the Grace of God the game finally ended..........ending the ass whooping.


There's only one thing better than winning...

...and that's revenge!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > God didn't help you the last time we played you.
> ...



LMAO!    No, HE threw Notre Dame down a well of pain.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...



Good luck with that.    Clemson is going to save you from another asswhipping by the Crimson Tide!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > You think Notre Dame's defense could have stopped Hurts?
> ...



What book?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 2, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > So you're saying Tua isn't a good QB?    LMAO!!!   Well you make 1 person in the country who thinks so.
> ...




This is a wideout?  First, he looks off the senior safety to open it up.  Then he throws the ball 46 yards in the air and puts it in the hands of a receiver going at speed.   That is a QB.


AS for his "bad wheel", here is Tua slashing the LSU defense for a TD.  And this was not long after he came out because of his knee.



And if Tua can't play, ask Georgia how easy it is to stop Jalen Hurts.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 3, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> LMAO!    No, HE threw Notre Dame down a well of pain.


I can't believe the Irish and Sooners are double digit underdogs?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 3, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Good luck with that.    Clemson is going to save you from another asswhipping by the Crimson Tide!


You take that back!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 3, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> What book?


The Book.  The quarter-Books.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 3, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> This is a wideout?  First, he looks off the senior safety to open it up.  Then he throws the ball 46 yards in the air and puts it in the hands of a receiver going at speed.   That is a QB.
> 
> 
> AS for his "bad wheel", here is Tua slashing the LSU defense for a TD.  And this was not long after he came out because of his knee.
> ...


This is what's going to happen to Alabama if they face the Irish.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > What book?
> ...



I don't know about playing BY the Book.  But I am sure our defense will play WITH the Book.   We'll try not to hurt him too bad.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This is a wideout?  First, he looks off the senior safety to open it up.  Then he throws the ball 46 yards in the air and puts it in the hands of a receiver going at speed.   That is a QB.
> ...



Saban will have them ready.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This is a wideout?  First, he looks off the senior safety to open it up.  Then he throws the ball 46 yards in the air and puts it in the hands of a receiver going at speed.   That is a QB.
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2018)

Today, we're making a statement.  

What are you doing, Winterboring?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Today, we're making a statement.
> 
> What are you doing, Winterboring?


My Condolences..........LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

One starter among three Alabama players suspended for playoff game against Oklahoma

3 Starters out for rules violations............

Why I like Saban............he doesn't take no shit...........even when it's his starters.......wonder what they did.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> My Condolences..........LOL


Today, it's 13-0.

We need a good ole' Irish song...


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 29, 2018)

Today is Christmas for Winterborn.  Will probably have another Christmas in about a week.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

Seems the starters did drugs during Christmas...........oh well................shit happens........

Gives a mulligan to the Sooners........LOL


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> One starter among three Alabama players suspended for playoff game against Oklahoma
> 
> 3 Starters out for rules violations............
> 
> Why I like Saban............he doesn't take no shit...........even when it's his starters.......wonder what they did.


Probably called his momma a name?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > One starter among three Alabama players suspended for playoff game against Oklahoma
> ...


Failed the drug tests......


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Today is Christmas for Winterborn.  Will probably have another Christmas in about a week.


The day ain't over yet....


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Seems the starters did drugs during Christmas...........oh well................shit happens........
> 
> Gives a mulligan to the Sooners........LOL


Sooners don't need a mulligan just a good day in the endzone..


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Failed the drug tests......


I'm sorry, did you say something?  I'm watching Good Morning Football Weekend and Colleen Wolfe is so hot!  I wanna do things to her you wouldn't do to a farm animal.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

Sooners defense has surely improved since the Red River shootout in Oct. So look out for a high scoring game.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Failed the drug tests......
> ...


You mean like pull an overloaded wagon?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems the starters did drugs during Christmas...........oh well................shit happens........
> ...


Well they will not be having a monster chase their Quarterback today....one of the best players on Alabama Defense is out.  Tua is not long from surgery on his ankle............too many hits and he's using crutches for months.......


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> You mean like pull an overloaded wagon?


You trying to say I'm fat?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Well I am sure the Okies won't just run up the score..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like pull an overloaded wagon?
> ...


Only in supposition.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


They will not like the Alabama Defense even when Alabama is down starters...............Alabama has a habbit of making good teams look bad...........

Their injuries have hurt them........and now they used drugs........Out...............tis what it is.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Oklahoma is not always a good looking team just luckier than average this year.They have lost every running back but one during the season.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like pull an overloaded wagon?
> ...


What really sucks is my Junior High school had the same tune but different words to the Irish school song..


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Only in supposition.


Now you're saying I take suppositories?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Only in supposition.
> ...


They still produce football suppositories?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

So which team of the 4 is the healthiest.............less injuries..........


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> What really sucks is my Junior High school had the same tune but different words to the Irish school song..


I was a jackrabbit in high school.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> They still produce football suppositories?


Winterboring will be taking one soon.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > What really sucks is my Junior High school had the same tune but different words to the Irish school song..
> ...


Around my area you had to be a cub before a lion. I grew up in Moore, OK.. 15 miles south from Norman, went to college at OU, was in the nasty guard in Norman, lived in Norman...So I might like the Sooners which has a better tune than the junior high in Moore.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > They still produce football suppositories?
> ...


I am hoping since we are having a get together later for the game, but no "bama" fans allowed.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


ROLL TIDE Mf.............


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


I don't doubt they will not win....It's just a game anyhow..


----------



## Nate (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Roll Tide sounds like a piss poor commercial for bounty 

BOOMER SOONER baby!!!!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Today, we're making a statement.
> 
> What are you doing, Winterboring?



Taking care of somethings I need to do, then going out to watch the Crimson Tide beat Oklahoma.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Nate said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yeah, because "Boomer Sooner" sounds great.   lol

You'll be hearing it a lot tonight, when the Bama D gets the stops.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Today is Christmas for Winterborn.  Will probably have another Christmas in about a week.



Every Saturday during football season is Xmas for me!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems the starters did drugs during Christmas...........oh well................shit happens........
> ...



They could use a defense.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Sooners defense has surely improved since the Red River shootout in Oct. So look out for a high scoring game.



Improved?   They were dead last in pass defense.   "Improving" won't stop Tua and Jalen.   But Bama's defense will get stops against Kyler.   

It will be a high scoring game.  The difference is that Bama can gets stops against Oklahoma.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Sooners defense has surely improved since the Red River shootout in Oct. So look out for a high scoring game.
> ...


We'll see..


----------



## Nate (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Come on man, Boomer Sooner sounds bad!?! Crimson tide sounds like you need a tampon!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Tua says he is 80-85% well.   That is enough.   Besides, if he can't play we still have Jalen Hurts.    Bama's running game is excellent.   And our receivers can blow the OK defense away.

I look for Saban to use the ground game to wear out the Sooner's D and keep Kyler off the field.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I'm sure of that too.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Nate said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



No, just bandages for opponents.


----------



## Nate (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



They'd be better to go for the passing game... As I've said before, OUs D line is great, running against them is suicide. But, their passing defense lacks more than just a little.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> So which team of the 4 is the healthiest.............less injuries..........



Deonte Brown is the only starter suspended.  Yes, he is top level.  But as long as Quinnen Williams is in the game, Kyler has problems.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


We have 3 starters out for violations.........2 offensive linemen, 1 TIDE END.........lol


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > So which team of the 4 is the healthiest.............less injuries..........
> ...


news saying it's 3


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

Florida is having a tough time with Michigan right now.  Can't get into the end zone. 

10 to 6


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Nate said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...





Nate said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



KU rushed for 348 yards against the OU defense.   OU's run defense is ranked #52 in the nation.   Texas A&M is #3 and Bama rushed for 2 TDs.  MS State's run defense is #9, and Bama rushed for over 100 yards and 2 TDs.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Brown is the only starter of the 3.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Here is the info on the 3 suspended players:
from:   Three suspended Alabama players done for year 
"Brown, a sophomore, has started five of Alabama's past six games, including the SEC championship game against Georgia. He had been dealing with a turf toe injury but was making progress, Saban told reporters last week.

Baker has not appeared in a game this season. James has appeared in five games but has not made a reception."


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Dayum.  You got money on the game?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I never bet on Alabama games.  I get so into the game now that I would lose it with cash on it.


----------



## Nate (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Heh, really wished you wouldn't have brought those stats up... Won't lie, I'm surprised as the rest of you that OU made the playoffs. Our offense deserves a better defense. 
All I'm looking for is a miracle, for our coach, Lincoln Riley. Dude has turned a lackluster team into a playoff team.  

Will say it again, BOOMER SOONER!!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Nate said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



OU has an offense the likes of which no one has seen.   If they had a decent defense, they would be winning it all.   I am not taking anything away from Kyler Murry.   I think he deserved the Heisman, and for me to say that is something.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Florida is having a tough time with Michigan right now.  Can't get into the end zone.
> 
> 10 to 6




FLA QB is horrible compared to many other college QB IMO.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 29, 2018)

Nate said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...




It seemed new OU coach was sort of bob stoops2 at the end of last years playoff game? They had GA outgunned and let them off the hook in that Baker Mayfield game.  Hope he learned fast or 42-17 loss to ALA here we come again.


----------



## Nate (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



My biggest hope is that the refs won't run this game! There has been some crazy ass calls this season. Win or lose I'd like to see a proper game.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Florida is having a tough time with Michigan right now.  Can't get into the end zone.
> ...


They are ahead now 13 to 10


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Nate said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



I agree!


----------



## Nate (Dec 29, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Loved Bob Stoops, met him in person and he was a regular guy... Just think his choice on picking Mike Stoops as his defensive coordinator was a VERY poor choice. The guy couldn't even handle the pressure of being the Cardinals coach.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 29, 2018)

Off topic but Clemson is getting little mention here and MSM?  It all seems to be ALA OKLA.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> Off topic but Clemson is getting little mention here and MSM?  It all seems to be ALA OKLA.



I think that is because Notre Dame is being underestimated.    OU can torch anybody for points.   ND had trouble with Pitt.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 29, 2018)

Nate said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...




OKLA had many “title” shots under Stoops.  I remember mostly huge final game losses.  I was disappointed repeatedly in those games.


----------



## Nate (Dec 29, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> Off topic but Clemson is getting little mention here and MSM?  It all seems to be ALA OKLA.



Clemson? Is that some kind of citrus fruit


----------



## Nate (Dec 29, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



There were some monumental losses under Stoops but, hands down, he was the best coach OU has ever had! Love ya Switzer but Stoops beat your record.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 29, 2018)

2nd half FLA QB looks much better.  Of course I put my reverse costanza hex on him.  Always.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> 2nd half FLA QB looks much better.  Of course I put my reverse costanza hex on him.  Always.



Yep, the score is 27-10 with FL on top.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> Off topic but Clemson is getting little mention here and MSM?  It all seems to be ALA OKLA.


Everyone expects Clemson to walk all over the Irish


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

41 to 15 Florida


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Dec 29, 2018)

GATORS!!!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

16-3 with just over a minute left in the half.  ND better get something going or it will be another embarrassment.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)

23 to 3

Fighting Irish.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Yeah, Clemson scored with 1:44 left in the half.   I started doing something else.  Then they scored again with 0:02 left in the half.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 29, 2018)

Where is that Irish Ass Hole?


Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > We're gonna kick your ass!
> ...



As I said......


----------



## GWV5903 (Dec 30, 2018)

Notre Dame looked like the 24th ranked team...

They certainly didn't belong in the Championship bracket, what a joke!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 30, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


I heard some espn commentator saying bama is going to lose. Of course that’s the only thing that will get people to watch. We want to see bama lose. We can’t take another year of bama winning.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 30, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The only Samoan that was a good quarterback was Plunkett.
> ...



You are right on one aspect.  Kyler Murray won the Heisman and Tua showed him he didn't deserve it!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Then you need to come up with teams that will beat Bama.   Clemson is one I have been nervous about all year.

But the championship game will be epic!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Murray played a helluva game.  Tua has far more talent around him than Murray does, and OU doesn't have a defense worthy of the name.  But they still scored more points against the Crimson Tide than anyone else did all year.

But yeah, Tua looked way better.  I don't think Tua threw an incomplete pass until the 3rd quarter.   And he ended the game with 4 TDs and only 3 incomplete passes.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 30, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic but Clemson is getting little mention here and MSM?  It all seems to be ALA OKLA.
> ...




... and they would be right!


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 30, 2018)

After OU got behind by 28 points, I thought the game was going to be a blowout; however, got to give OU credit for fighting back and making a game of it the last 3 quarters.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> After OU got behind by 28 points, I thought the game was going to be a blowout; however, got to give OU credit for fighting back and making a game of it the last 3 quarters.



Yeah they did.   It didn't hurt that Alabama seemed determined to penalty themselves into having to play better.    I wonder how many headsets they have on the sideline for Nick.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm seeing Ohio State fans and Georgia fans talking trash that they would have been better choices than Notre Dame or Oklahome.

Maybe better than Notre Dame, but thats about it.    Georgia played very well against Alabama when Tua was hurt worse than we knew.  The injury happened on Bama's 4th offensive play.   After that he was a shadow of himself.  When Jalen Hurts came in the game turned quickly.   With a healthy Tua, Bama would have beaten you worse than they did OU.    OU managed to score 34 points against us.  Georgia only managed 28.

And Ohio State??   The best win you had was against Michigan.  And yes, you beat them soundly.   Not as badly as Florida beat them.  And Florida wasn't even the SEC Champion. So that "signature win" turned out to not look so good after Florida destroyed Michigan.  And remember, Michigan lost to Notre Dame.  

And OSU got beat like a redheaded stepchild by Purdue. Lost to Purdue? By 29 points?   The fact that Purdue got beat 63-14 by auburn says all you need to know.

But I do agree that Notre Dame needs to join a conference, like everyone else.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Dec 30, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Today, we're making a statement.
> 
> What are you doing, Winterboring?


Well one more team to roll over and we have done it again.  It will be a easy day.  A little harder than OK game but we rule and roll.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Dec 30, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> I'm seeing Ohio State fans and Georgia fans talking trash that they would have been better choices than Notre Dame or Oklahome.
> 
> Maybe better than Notre Dame, but thats about it.    Georgia played very well against Alabama when Tua was hurt worse than we knew.  The injury happened on Bama's 4th offensive play.   After that he was a shadow of himself.  When Jalen Hurts came in the game turned quickly.   With a healthy Tua, Bama would have beaten you worse than they did OU.    OU managed to score 34 points against us.  Georgia only managed 28.
> 
> ...


After the Bowl Game I would have like them to play GA it would have been a much more entertaining game.  Blood would have been given.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

And for the BIG10 fans, you might remember, no team in your conference has scored a single point in the playoffs since Ohio State won it for 2014 season.

In the 2015 season, Michigan State got rolled 38-0.
In the 2016 season, Ohio State got shut-out 31-0 by the same team that just beat Notre Dame.
In the 2017 and 2018 season they couldn't get a team in the playoffs at all.

And the two shut-outs were pitched by the two teams that will face each other, for the 3rd time, for the Championship.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Today, we're making a statement.
> 
> What are you doing, Winterboring?



I meant to ask, exactly what statement did you make?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm also seeing a lot of shade thrown at Kyler Murray.   I disagree with that.   This kid carried his team on his shoulders and put up 34 points against Alabama.  That is more than any team scored against Alabama the entire season, including the SEC Championship against Georgia.   In fact, the combined points put up by LSU, MS State, auburn, and Missouri do not equal what Kyler Murray did last night.   And he did that against overwhelming odds.

And he never quit.  That gets my respect.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 31, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Today, we're making a statement.
> ...


I agree............unless Saban breaks a dozen headsets from mistakes again.............LOL


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 12, 2019)

Notre Dame is No.1 in the country!

There is no better team in NCAA women's basketball than the Fighting Irish.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 12, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> Notre Dame is No.1 in the country!
> 
> There is no better team in NCAA women's basketball than the Fighting Irish.


lol

Well we got further in Football than you guys.....

Got smacked down by Clemson


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 13, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> lol
> 
> Well we got further in Football than you guys.....
> 
> Got smacked down by Clemson


So did you.

We have a Samoan broad leading our team!


----------

